# The most difficult piece ever and its most beautiful rendition



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

J.S. Bach: Suite No. 1 in E Minor, BWV 996, VI. Gigue by John Williams (guitar)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/song?q=John Williams Suite No. 1 in E Minor, BWV 996 - VI Gigue

(Click *Play All*)


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

The bourrée is fantastic. I always loved it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It turns out there is a tolerable piece by Bach after all.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

This certainly isn't the most difficult piece ever written (but it must be definitely very tough, like most of Bach's works played on the guitar), but thanks for the link anyway !


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dimboukas said:


> The bourrée is fantastic. I always loved it.


I especially love Ian Anderson's rendition.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I like how he played the cadenza, not so the rest of the concert. But the cadenza is impeccable.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dimboukas said:


> The bourrée is fantastic. I always loved it.


I hate the bourée. I played it a while back and I really hate it.


----------

